# Hot Chocolate and Coffee



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 01:59:36 EST*
Gotta ask this one.
I was standing by the coffee machine at work today with my green travel mug with the Bn crest on it. Yes that one. One of the kids I work with came by as I was pouring packet of Hot chocolate mix in to the empty mug before I poured the coffee in. He looked at me like, caffiene much buddy?
Am I the only one that ever did this at 0h dark thirty?
Danny
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 10:32:22 -0700*
personally I bring tea leaves and sometimes a strainer to the field - more
caffiene  - not so good with chocolate though.....
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 10:47:46 -0700*
Danny,
        You were way ahead of your time, Starbucks makes them and charges you $4.35 for a cup. I was having those in the field 20 years ago.
Francois
CoastDanny@aol.com wrote:
> Gotta ask this one.
> I was standing by the coffee machine at work today with my green travel mug with the Bn crest on it. Yes that one. One of the kids I work with came by as I was pouring packet of Hot chocolate mix in to the empty mug before I poured the coffee in. He looked at me like, caffiene much buddy?
> Am I the only one that ever did this at 0h dark thirty?
>
> Danny
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 10:16:57 -0800*
Long ago when standing sentry in the wee hours I would be so desperate for a
caffeine hit to stay awake that I would consume the dry crystals from the IMP
coffee packets.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 12:24:37 -0800*
On a cold morning, you need all you can to get started...then you throw in
about 8 packs of sugar......ahhhhhhh
Wasn‘t there a name for the thick chocolate/coffeee sugar brews?
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 10:59 PM
Subject: Hot Chocolate and Coffee
> Gotta ask this one.
> I was standing by the coffee machine at work today with my green travel
mug with the Bn crest on it. Yes that one. One of the kids I work with came
by as I was pouring packet of Hot chocolate mix in to the empty mug before I
poured the coffee in. He looked at me like, caffiene much buddy?
> Am I the only one that ever did this at 0h dark thirty?
>
> Danny
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 22:05:52 *
We called a drink that was made out of all the coffee, hot chocolate, sugar, 
whitener, and what ever else looked good from all the rations in the 
section. We put it in a canteen cup and called it Grog. Pretty thick, and 
tastes like crap, but it keeps you awake.
Pete
>From: "dave newcombe" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Hot Chocolate and Coffee
>Date: Wed, 28 Feb 2001 12:24:37 -0800
>
>On a cold morning, you need all you can to get started...then you throw in
>about 8 packs of sugar......ahhhhhhh
>Wasn‘t there a name for the thick chocolate/coffeee sugar brews?
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: 
>To: 
>Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 10:59 PM
>Subject: Hot Chocolate and Coffee
>
>
> > Gotta ask this one.
> > I was standing by the coffee machine at work today with my green travel
>mug with the Bn crest on it. Yes that one. One of the kids I work with came
>by as I was pouring packet of Hot chocolate mix in to the empty mug before 
>I
>poured the coffee in. He looked at me like, caffiene much buddy?
> > Am I the only one that ever did this at 0h dark thirty?
> >
> > Danny
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

